# Pre-employment medical test centre in Osaka



## robertahad

I've landed a job on a cruiseship. I need to get a pre-employment medical test in Osaka where I live. The examination must include a full complement of health and drug tests. Anybody know of any medical examination centres I can get this done in Osaka?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lorgnette

Before you have tests down, ask your employer's secretary for recommendations in case the company might have set guidelines in qualified physicians/clinics.


----------

